# If I Win the GIK $600 Shopping Spree...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

One of the qualification requirements to enter the *GIK Acoustics $600 Shopping Spree Giveaway* is to post in this thread and tell us what (and why) you are considering for your shopping list if you win the shopping spree.

Cruise around the *GIK Acoustics online store* and see what you think you may be interested in purchasing and why. Tell us here in this thread.

*Note: You are not committed to purchasing what you post in this thread, it can be changed and your decision is not final until you place the order.*


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have contemplated adding some art panels several times in the last year. One of the walls in my living room theater is bare and would benefit greatly with a few of the panels. Some very cool looking designs that would pass the WAF test.


----------



## madmachinest (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks like the T40 Scopus tuned base traps are exactly what I need. Currently have a 1000sq foot room, well treated using 24 inch superchunks in the corners and 20 2ftx 4ft x 4 inch and 6 2ft x 4ft x2inch panels(all DIY) that have made a tremendous improvement in what was a very "BRIGHT" room.

Still have some issues though at the 30,40 and 50 hz range that these T40's would tighten up. 
After that I will be looking to swap out some of the absorbing panels for diffusers


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I would like to hang Bass Trap on the ceiling..


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd get bass traps all around, first reflection absorbtion and , if there's anything left, absorbtion for behind the speakers and oppisote the speakers. your basisc sound improvement set-up.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

I would probably buy some OC 703 panels to build my own soffit traps and first reflection absorbers. I would also consider some diffusion if GIK would recommend it for my situation. This is not currently in the room treatment budget, but if I were to win this I could probably do it and put that last finishing touch on the room. It would be great!


----------



## daffy (Dec 29, 2011)

My room is currently an unpainted canvas!

I need effective bass trapping and wall absorption/diffusion, but my 'studio' is also a living space and there is a very fine line between global audiophonic excellence and being married , so I would ask GIK to help design the most effective solution while still keeping my relationship intact!

I have tacit approval to hang a long bass trap across the wall ceiling joint above my desk, and to place absorption and diffusion panels on the walls around the desk as long as they look vaguely ok.

I have also measured my space using REW (great program!) and I know I have a nasty null at about 70Hz as well as a peak at about 30-40Hz. I can only fit a pair of near fields in the room so the peak is actually a very useful boost to the bass response, but the null needs to go! I see this as a perfect use for GIK's tuned traps that can help me minimise the effects of the null while retaining some of the peak.


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

I purchased 4 panels last year to tame some bass. It would be great to get stands for the panels. I would also like a ceiling trap and a few more bass traps.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

........ If i win the Shopping Spree... I will owe a big Thank you to GIK, Sonnie, and all of Home Theater Shack. Good luck to all!


----------



## mpompey (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm definitely interested in this give away. I'm currently building acoustic panels in my HT room. I would love to start treating the ceiling area. GIK gave me some really good advice years ago when I started getting serious. They've been a great company to consult and learn from.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

If I win, I'd purchase some GIK T40 Scopus membranes to tame ringing at 40hz in my room.


----------



## Ellisdj (Mar 16, 2012)

If I won I would be the happiest man in this forum for starters.

I would spend the money and probably add to it to replace all my home made panels with ones where I know the absoption characteristics better and ones that would trap bass much better.

I have some bad nulls, especially on my front right speaker and could really do with some panels to help with this also - fingers crossed


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

I am trying to turn my bonus room into a HT room so I am in need of room treatments .

If I win the spree I will get some acoustic panels to handle first reflections. I also need to do something about a couple nasty peaks and valleys in the sub region. Maybe the tuned bass traps?


----------



## orion (Sep 18, 2009)

First thing I would do is read up on what I need to get the most out of my theater. Like most money is tight and this is where I am skimping at the moment.


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

If I win I'll let my wife do the shopping. That way I'll kill to birds with one stone. I'll get acoustic treatments for my living/audio room and she'll get to shop and do some interior decorating. Everyone will be HAPPY!


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

well i already have 2x244 traps,and 2 monster traps on the way.if i were to win i guess i would finish off the media room.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I plan on DIY'in my absorbers, but these diffusors would probably be a bit more challenging to get right.

http://gikacoustics.com/product/gik-acoustics-qrd-diffusor/

Would be nice to get a set of these if I were to win :jiggy:.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

If I won I would definitely get some of the Art panels; they look great and would easily pass the WAF test. I would then get recommendations from the fine folks here and at GIK for the remaining balance!  This would get me going on a theater area downstairs which is currently a barren wasteland.


----------



## baconperfume (Dec 22, 2012)

Talk about timing!

I am building an A/V room in a really small room 9x12'.

Going trough your online store just makes my mouth water.

Those room kits look very tempting.


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

If I win I would cry tears of joy! I have been working really hard on my system and the GIK bass traps would help me get to the next level. I have reached out to them and regardless of winning or losing I will have their bass traps! That being said I would really like to win!


----------



## watson b (Feb 18, 2013)

If I win I will buy a bunch of OC703 fiberglass panels, throw them on the bed, and roll around in them to glory in my good fortune. After that, I will make some more panels to treat the back wall of the HT. Or maybe I'll get some diffusers, hard to say.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

If I was the chosen one, then there would be some learning to be had. Request has been sent to GIK for Acoustical Room Advice using their online form, very nice!

GIK Acoustics Room Kit Package #1 would be the 1st choice along with one of their custom metal stands for the back bass trap due to a big window in the back of the room.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

The timing of this is perfect as I have just begun construction of my basement home theater. If I won the GIK shopping spree I would probably get some monster traps and bass traps but at this point I really will not know what I need until the room is finished.


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

I will buy GIK Acoustic Panels to kill the reverb in my brick surrounded theater room. It was once a car port, and while it's great for blocking sound from the neighbors, the reverb makes the sound stage muddy. These panels are beautiful, and a much better option than foam!


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

If I win - after the "thank you" tour - I would be looking for some art panels and maybe some bass traps.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

My theater is functional but the build is currently on hold due to my lack of money right now. $600 would cover some much needed corner bass traps. That is all I need. Thanks again HTS. Even if I don't win, this has become my favorite forum. The people here are very helpful and nice. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I’d like to get a Tri-Trap, several 242 Acoustic Panels and a couple 244 bass traps.


----------



## JimmyLeggs (Jul 28, 2012)

I need bass traps!!! Never understood how to Diy them properly so 600$ worth would be awesome!


----------

